# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Zeiss Stratus OCT 3000 with Version 7.0 Software.

## CoreyTLG

SOLD UNIT. Still have the adjustable height table. 
Can be used for other instruments. Best offer. Will not ship.

Working Zeiss Stratus OCT 3000 with Version 7.0 Software.
 Comes with Operating manual, Zeiss drivers dvd, adjustable table, and new DVDRAM disc for backkup. Zeiss built Win2000 Computer w/ monitor and Printer which may need new ink cartridges.
 Can be manually backed up without the DVDRAM disc.
 Can be viewed and demonstrated. Other photos available.
 Located in Urbandale, Iowa. Will discuss pickup/shipping/delivery options.
 Asking $2500
 Contact Corey 641-351-5476
 or message through this site.

----------

